# Anyone got an Oase Biomaster 350 Thermo ?



## tubamanandy (4 Feb 2017)

Really could do with a review of this filter or at least opinions.

I don't think its been out that long and remember thinking it is quite innovative with a long guarantee so the company are obviously backing the product


----------



## GHNelson (5 Feb 2017)

Have you read below!
https://ukaps.org/forum/threads/oase-biomaster-thermo-external-filter.41568/
https://ukaps.org/forum/threads/new-oase-biomaster-250-thermo-leaking.48534/
hoggie


----------



## tubamanandy (6 Feb 2017)

Just spotted the other thread - apologies


----------

